

Google Chrome Without 3D - palish
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-chrome-without-3d.html

======
palehose
Someone should come up with a 3D text editor for next year's April fool's day.
It would probably be fun to write some code in 3D for about the same amount of
time that it would be fun to visit websites in 3D (one day).

------
fiaz
Thanks for clearing that up!

